

MS Office 365 made "mandatory" across all technical institutions in India - denzil_correa
http://www.aicte-india.org/downloads/AICTE_notice%20_3_.pdf

======
btian
From what I understand, Office 365 is provided free of charge. The website is
down. Would be nice if people can provide more information.

------
helloamar
MS is dominating Indian market from the start, infact most people don't know
other OS existence.

